# Solved: spyware doctor update



## Xebec52 (Mar 16, 2005)

When I try to download the update for Spyware Doctor it get this error: Error downloading the list of updates. Please try again later. Anyone know what I could do to get the new download definitions. Maybe another web-site or something where I could get them. I've tried many times. Many times, over a months period. Thanks


----------



## gfxrelay (Oct 26, 2005)

I had the same problem with spyware doctor but the cause was off a different origins .Remove spyware doctor and install adaware with spybot search and destroy. You can also try Xoftspt


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

what windows system do you have ?


----------



## Xebec52 (Mar 16, 2005)

windows 2000, and i have adaware and spybot in additon to this program.


----------



## dick471 (Oct 27, 2004)

I've had this before, just retry downloading after an hour. Their servers maybe busy. Or uninstall and install the latest version 3.8.0.2582.


----------



## bensite (Jun 26, 2006)

Well here I have an easy crack, just follow these instructions.

1) download this zip file from crackserver.com 
http://crackserver.com/crack_files/Spyware.Doctor.v3.5.1.498.crack.zip.htm

2) exstract .zip file to any folder

3) install SpyWare doctor 
NOTE: you do not have to reinstall 
NOTE: do not reboot, if you already did it should be ok.

4) go into your C:/Program Files/SpyWare Doctor/ or where ever it's saved

5) change file called swdoctor.exe to sndoctor.exe

6) put swdoctor.exe from exstract .zip file into folder where the real file was.

7) reboot & run updater. 
NOTE: do not install updates that will change swdocoter.

Any questions email me at [email protected]


----------



## dick471 (Oct 27, 2004)

Where is John Will when you need him?


----------



## jagsthecat (Jul 21, 2005)

i feel a close of thread coming on...

well done Bensite take your little crack and go bother someone else


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i would have thought it would have been locked 2 days ago.


----------



## Xebec52 (Mar 16, 2005)

I re-installed it and that absolutely did the trick


----------

